# Sweet feed vs oats for lactating goat



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi all,
I want my goat to have full nutrition for health and milk production. So I'm just wondering what gives the most nutrients sweet feed or oats? Also I've heard it's harder to digest whole oats so should I give them rolled instead if whole?
I also give BOSS and alfalfa pellets.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What is the protein percentage and fat content of your sweet feed?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Not sure I usually get this https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/producers-pride-12-sweet-feed-50-lb?cm_vc=-10005 if oats is better I want to turn to that.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You want at least 16% protein for your milking does. Oats are 12% give or take, but they need to be rolled, for good digestion. If you feed oats, feed good alfalfa and your protein and energy levels will be pretty good. 

I can't get alfalfa, so our mill makes my grain and it is 17% protein. (Also is a sweet type feed). Some people don't like the sweet feeds, but, whatever works for you is what is important.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> You want at least 16% protein for your milking does. Oats are 12% give or take, but they need to be rolled, for good digestion. If you feed oats, feed good alfalfa and your protein and energy levels will be pretty good.
> 
> I can't get alfalfa, so our mill makes my grain and it is 17% protein. (Also is a sweet type feed). Some people don't like the sweet feeds, but, whatever works for you is what is important.


Ok so how do I tell what percent protein the sweet feed is?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It should be on the tag.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It says right in the description when you click that link if you scroll down and read the nutrient analysis. 

12% protein
2.5% fat

Do you feed alfalfa hay or grass hay? If grass hay then neither the sweet feed nor the oats are going to be enough protein for a lactating doe.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I feed a premium alfalfa hay.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

healthyishappy said:


> I feed a premium alfalfa hay.


Then in my humble opinion you would probably be okay with the oats  but I don't milk dairy goats for human consumption!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Ok I think I'll just stay with sweet feed. It's less expensive and they have the same protein level.


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

I do the 12% Nurina Sweet Feed, BOSS, and alfalfa pellets along with feeding Brome hay. I was just told recently that Purina Goat Chow was an excellent choice and had the right ratio for all their needs! Anyone here uses Goat Chow or Goat Parlor from Purina?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I might change to purina goat chow too. It seems to be better.


----------



## dzt66 (Apr 9, 2018)

I use Purina goat chow and have had good results.


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

dzt66 said:


> I use Purina goat chow and have had good results.


Have you use the Goat parlor or just the chow? I'm trying to decide which one is better.. leaning more towards the chow.. it seems more versatile.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I don't know what the goat parlor is. Will you give me a link?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

https://www.purinamills.com/goat-feed/products/detail/purina-dairy-goat-parlor-16


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

That might work better considering I want it for more milk production. That one is formulated for milking production.


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> https://www.purinamills.com/goat-feed/products/detail/purina-dairy-goat-parlor-16


Thank you for doing that! I don't get on here very often due to my busy schedule.


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> That might work better considering I want it for more milk production. That one is formulated for milking production.


I'm on the fence on which one! The Chow vs the Parlor seems more versatile which means I could save more money instead of having to buy different grain for my babies , non milkers and Bucks. I'm thinking the Chow and alfalfa hay would be enough but not fully sure.. what's your thoughts?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I feed both, depends what the store has at the time, I like both, I have recently started to mix the chow/parlor with some sweet feed and OMG she LOVES it!!! I only have 1 pregnant doe on grain right now, Letty (you can see her waiting thred here
* Letty's waiting thred... *


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

spidy1 said:


> I feed both, depends what the store has at the time, I like both, I have recently started to mix the chow/parlor with some sweet feed and OMG she LOVES it!!! I only have 1 pregnant doe on grain right now, Letty (you can see her waiting thred here
> * Letty's waiting thred... *


That sounds like a great idea! Since I have two bags of sweet feed still lol I have two nursing moms who will be ready to start milking next wk and 1 pregnant doe due in May, 2 yearlings does, 4 babies, and two young Bucks


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I think I'm going to get the parlor for my milk does and just buy sweet feed for my other goats.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I don't have any experience with either so that's just my opinion.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I have to ask to anyone that has actually used purina parlor or purina goat chow: is it really worth twice the price of sweet feed?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

for some goats it is, some goat get obese or have issues with the sweet such as diabetes, pregnancy issues such as kitosis, some goats do great on it, so it is a "use your judgment" thing, to see if the sweet is OK or not for your goat, what works for mine may not work for yours


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

True.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I've been using purina goat chow for about a year now and it's worked for all my goats. Wethers,Doelings,and my momma in milk. They love it and I've had very few issues with it. My nonproductive goats get a 6oz yogurt cup twice daily and my doe in milk gets 2yogurt cups 2-3 times a day and her babies get a cup a couple times a day as well to nibble. I also give free choice standlee alfalfa pellets and afalfa hay free choice.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> I've been using purina goat chow for about a year now and it's worked for all my goats. Wethers,Doelings,and my momma in milk. They love it and I've had very few issues with it. My nonproductive goats get a 6oz yogurt cup twice daily and my doe in milk gets 2yogurt cups 2-3 times a day and her babies get a cup a couple times a day as well to nibble. I also give free choice standlee alfalfa pellets and afalfa hay free choice.


I just wanted to know if it fattened or helped produce more milk. I'm sure its good but is it better than sweet feed. I don't want to pay twice the price if I don't have to but will if its better. I have never had any problems with sweet feed.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> I just wanted to know if it fattened or helped produce more milk. I'm sure its good but is it better than sweet feed. I don't want to pay twice the price if I don't have to but will if its better. I have never had any problems with sweet feed.


I can't honestly say if it helps her produce more, but I can say it helps my girl stay in a good body condition and she's very dairy and produces enough for her rapidly growing triplets.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Ok thanks


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Getting enough calcium and protein make milk. That's why alfalfa is so favoured. Sugars like corn, molasses, beets, is energy. Corn especially makes fat, because it is low nutrition, low fiber, high energy.

If the sweet feed is ALSO high in corn, I'd avoid it for most goats. So be sure to check your labels.

I personally prefer whole grains.

IMO, it is better to see "grain products" instead of "grain by-products" on your label.

I'm just throwing ideas out here for everyone, because not everyone can get the specific products being talked about, and it is good to be able to read labels for what you can get. Sweet feed is a description that covers MANY formulas...


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks everyone for their input, much appreciated! I had my coop order me purina goat chow and parlor...interested to see how my goats do. Having the proper feeding and how to do things is a constant learning experience!


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I am a little behind with this response but I feed a 16% dairy pellet and alfalfa pellets and then provide all the high protein hay that they want. However right now they are really going after the green grass out in their pasture and that is causing a problem with loose poop. This spring grass is mostly water and boy has it soften up the poop! So I have started keeping them in the pen one day and access to 2 acres of woods with lots of dry leaves and then letting them graze the pasture the next hoping this will straighten out this poop condition. If no then I know I have another situation.


----------

